# Question About Rescues & Transport



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm just curious how the typical Rescue works. Noelle is picking up her Rescued Retriever Mix today. She found him on Petfinder and did a phone interview with the Rescue he was with....a Lab Rescue. "Cornflake" is listed as being in Connecticut, but is actually in Tennessee. His adoption fee is $395. which she has no qualms about, but I'm wondering what that fee covers. He's a 7 year old neutered up to date with shots, male. I guess much of the cost is for the fuel to transport? Still, I'd like to know if this is a typical fee or higher than most? He's also still listed as available on Petfinder.
We're new to this and have a few questions....thanks!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11143373


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Each rescue may price things differently. However that maybe just a standard adoption fee for any dog. For one dog that might cover just shots and for another dog that same fee could cover shots, spaying, heartworm treatment and transportation to out of state. So while the first dog does not really cost a rescue $395.00 the second one will most like go over that amount. So on average they try to charge a fee that can cover all kinds of dogs needs.

As for still being listed on Petfinder, we keep all of our on there even a day or two after an adoption just to make sure no one suddenly changes their minds. After a day or two we then will remove them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't understand why is still on Petfinder? 

Rescues can really vary in how they work and the rules they go by. The rescue I work with charges $200, less for seniors. The dogs are healthy (unless they have a chronic illness like hypothyroid) but all have been vetted, shots , neutered and any other medical issues addressed before being adopted. They are also housebroken and some obedience training in the foster home before being allowed to be adopted.
I hope your daughter has a good experience and things work out well with Cornflake!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm planning to get our next dog from Homeward Bound in a couple of weeks, and it charges $350 for dogs up to 3 years old, with decreasing adoption fees for older age groups, down to $200 for seniors. When I got Gage from MAGRR, I wasn't charged any adoption fee, although I did make a donation. That was an unusual case, and he was transported from Memphis to southern California by volunteer drivers, who paid for their own (in 2002, much cheaper) gasoline.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys! I was thinking this was a standard amount. The Ad looks legit, and Noelle is so excited about picking up her new best friend!! I didn't want her to be disappointed if something was amiss. She's promising to have lots'a pictures when she gets home!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm having a hard time typing so I will do my best.

Pull fee
Vetting
Neutering
Boarding if fosters are full
If using a paid transport the fee is about 175.00 alone.
If HW +. The cost of HW treatment.

I'm sure I've left out a lot of fees. I just have to stop typing.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i have know folks who've gotten dogs from American Lab Rescue - they are not a scam.

they don't say the dog is in CT - they list the rescue as being based in CT. this is something that L4R runs into alot. however, when you contact a rescue about the dog, they should be telling you all about - including where it is.

it's too bad you aren't local enough to meet the transport - that is an awesome thing to see.

i can't wait to hear stories about him and see some pictures! 



as for why still on petfinder.... the rescue has no guarantee you'll show up to pick up the dog from the transport, so i wonder if they leave it there until after today.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I really appreciate all the responses. I'm excited for her and can't wait to see Cornflake's pics. My DH thought the amount was excessive and had me worrying. As long as the Rescue is a reputable one, and it looks to be, then I shouldn't worry.


I'm Really Excited because it's my first experience with Rescue, albeit through my daughter, and it's an opportunity to see how it works. I've followed a few of the transports on here, but not the beginning process. I'm hoping to talk DH into a brother for Ike down the road when we don't travel so much. 

Kimm, hope your hands are okay...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It really only takes one sick dog to make prices go up because you are charging a little extra to help cover the sick dog. Many rescues these days have partner rescues they work with to get dogs in other areas pulled. You may have alot of demand in one area and in another area alot of lab turns so you pull from that area to cover your needs. And sometimes someone just knows someone in another area that they can call to sace a dog from distruction in another area. We do that alot right here on this board.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I know that American Lab Rescue is a great group. One of our Board members from Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue also volunteers for ALR here in the Panhandle. There is no active lab rescue in the area so everyone tries to help that breed out the way they can. ECGRR takes in labs as well. ALR will pull labs down here and have them fostered down here until they are adopted up north.

As for the dog still being on Petfinder...even though a specific website might be updated, that doesn't automatically update Petfinder. Some groups may just be running a bit behind. I know we are. There are only 2 people who can change our info and I think they were/are both on vacation at the same time.

Hope all works out! Thanks to your daughter for adopting a rescue dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know a family who fosters for American Lab Rescue. His last foster dog was adopted and they now are fostering a pup. I'm in CT and so is he.

Can't sit or type much. Fell down the stairs and I'm in a splint and I landed on my biggest asset! I will survive. Thank you for your concern!

I think a volunteer rep from the rescue actually has to go in & update Petfinder. Might be a good way to volunteer!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kimm you feel on your keyster???? Hope ya get to feeling better.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep...got to sit in the ER for a few hours. Interesting place on a Thursday evening. At least the staff was friendly.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Yep...got to sit in the ER for a few hours. Interesting place on a Thursday evening. At least the staff was friendly.


Be thankful it wasn;t a Friday or Saturday night. It is amazing how many people cut their backs wide open while cleaning a knife and having just one beer. ROFL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our rescue dogs are always $200 (unless it's a senior who are less) but we don't add on our vet or transport costs to the adopter.
We have been lucky I guess that we have gotten enough donations to cover hip surgeries and HW treatment. 
The adoptor will have to cover any ongoing costs like hypothyroid meds etc.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You have all been so helpful in explaining how Rescues work, and I thank you! Kimm, I hope the hand heals quickly and the rear isn't too sore. I did the same thing recently, only it's my foot bandaged and my pride bruised Cornflake is home with my daughter now. I made a thread for his arrival "Cornflake is Here" there's a picture too. He's adorable!! ....and he had surgery, so this little guy cost the Rescue a bundle, I'm sure. Thanks again all. Kudo's to all the Rescues too!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My 2 rescues are from Labs4Rescue and they charge $350.00. Both of them came up north from Louisiana. A friend of mine works with a rescue that rehomes little dogs and they charge $600.00 per dog!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope no one found disrespect with my query. I've never been involved with a rescue before and was curious. Cornflake has arrived safe and sound, gotten a bath, and met all family members
He's a wonderfully happy little guy. I have a thread with his video and pics " Cornflake pics and video" It's as if he's always been with them. No hesitation or fear. He's just perfect. Thanks to you all for the info.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I hope no one found disrespect with my query. I've never been involved with a rescue before and was curious. Cornflake has arrived safe and sound, gotten a bath, and met all family members
> He's a wonderfully happy little guy. I have a thread with his video and pics " Cornflake pics and video" It's as if he's always been with them. No hesitation or fear. He's just perfect. Thanks to you all for the info.



I don't think it's disrespectful and I think A LOT of people question this. I think that people don't realize that rescues try and make it easy on the foster parent's too. Anything we need while fostering is covered by GRRRR, vet stuff, boarding, special foods (you get the idea) so that can add up!
Aspen wasn't even a special needs but she had to be spay and treated for severe ear infections with multiple meds 

our adoption price is $190. I think that having a relatively high adoption fee is a pro as you want to ensure that people adopting are monetarily committed to this dog and aren't just looking for a cheap pup. Obviously that money won't guarantee anything but it does dissuade people who would not want to spend any money on their pets.

and of course these fees are mostly what pays to save the special needs dogs we so often see on here, the ones that need massive surgery and long term care.

congrats to Noelle on her new one!


----------

